# Mandibular Osteoscaroma...



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Welcome to the forum. So sorry you had to find us under such sad circumstances. I have no experience with Osteoscaroma but I have lost a golden to lymphoma. I think only time will heal the would of loosing a beloved pet.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear about Buddy's diagnosis. I'm not familiar with mandibular osteosarcoma, but suspect the pain and progression will mimic an osteosarcoma in a limb. Did your vet give you any pain management options for Buddy? If not, please discuss with the vet because bone cancers can be very painful. 

It's ironic you posted when you did because we went through a situation where my 9 year old Golden could not open his jaw suddenly to grasp a Kong. We had an exam of his eye (which was also infected) and his teeth and did some blood work, which all came back negative. His vet said that Goldens tend to get sarcomas exactly where you described and I should periodically examine that area. I'm not exactly sure what I'm looking for but plan to do so in the future.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

So sorry to read this . 
Agree with Dallas Gold. Pain management should be your first priority.


----------



## mybabyBuddy (Feb 28, 2013)

Yes he is on two different pain meds one every 8 hours, an anti-inflammatory with pain meds and a steroid.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*MyBabyBuddy*

MyBabyBuddy

I am so very sorry to hear about Buddy and I am glad that he has pain meds.
As far as the licking, my female Golden Retriever licked carpet for years and years. I think she used it to soothe herself. The vet could probably answer the question, better!


----------



## madcatter (Aug 24, 2011)

Hi - if you can manage it, I'd talk to a canine oncologist. My vet basically told us there was nothing to do for our golden but the oncologist was able to give us options.

Also, I wonder if he still has an infection in his mouth and that is giving him a bad taste and causing the licking. I've had my guy on antibiotics a couple of times since the cancer diagnosis due to infections around his tumor.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am so sorry, sending healing vibes, prayers and hugs for Buddy.


----------



## Jesus Freak (Feb 7, 2013)

I'm so sorry to hear about buddy. If you're looking for treatment options email me and I'll be glad to tell you all I know. I lost my golden about a month and half ago and although she past before I could do the things for her that I wanted to I learned alot about cancer treatments.


----------

